# Portrait of a scary happy looking old dude



## vipgraphx

Played around with black and white along with some other tricks...Whats your thoughts




Oto by VIPGraphX, on Flickr


----------



## Derrel

Is that what 90 years in the Arizona sun does to a man's skin?


----------



## vipgraphx

hahahahaa yeah pretty close. All though I did do some tonemapping as part of a series I am working on called Grungie People Portraits.


----------



## o hey tyler

I don't think 'grungy' really works for the geriatric crowd. It accentuates their skin in all the wrong ways. Personally, I prefer the "grungy" look for people that actual fit the character that the processing portrays. 

This just makes the guy look way older than he is... and is somewhat disturbing. I'd like to see the original in B&W if you have it.


----------



## vipgraphx

o hey tyler said:


> I prefer the "grungy" look for people that actual fit the character that the processing portrays.
> 
> .



Yeah I see your point like all those bum photos. They are grungy people ..I really like those photos to me they are just so cool!


----------



## Trever1t

I like it but I feel the shadows are too dark, look more like canyons rather than character lines. Along those same lines the light fade is a bit too much, bringing up the shadows will give more dimension to the image which I really like.


----------



## vipgraphx

Here is the color version.. Personally I like this one better. You can see more detail and its a little less contrasty.





oto color by VIPGraphX, on Flickr


----------



## Skaperen

Here is my attempt to convert to B&W from the color that was posted.  I think maybe I over did it.  I still haven't figured out how to get TPF to make the link in the resize bar work.


----------



## Jaemie

I like the color version best, though I think I'd like it more with even less detail, if that would make it appear more naturalistic. All that facial detail can detract from the subject, the mood, etc.; it's a common distraction in geriatric images, I think. There's a lot of feeling in that man's smile. I like this photo.


----------



## Jaemie

Here's my take. Noise reduction and darker background to draw more attention to that wonderful smile.


----------

